# Skipper's Splishin' and a Splashin'!



## FaeryBee

*Splish, splash
I was takin' a bath
Long about a Saturday night... yeah!
Rub-a-dub
Just relaxin' in the tub
Thinkin' everything was all right.











I was a splishin' and a splashin'...
I was a splishin' and a splashin'... woo-woo!
I was a movin' and a-groovin'...

Ummmmm, Excuse Me! 
A little Privacy please? 
:wave:​*


----------



## Jedikeet

OMG ain't that the cutest sight to behold all day!

Skipper should be on the next ZEST commercial!:thumbsup:


----------



## BirdBrained

That is just about the cutest thing ever. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kwatson

So precious ,I wish mine would take a bath like that..


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jedikeet said:



OMG ain't that the cutest sight to behold all day!

Skipper should be on the next ZEST commercial!:thumbsup:

Click to expand...

"You're not fully clean until you're Zestfully clean!" Thanks, Nick 



BirdBrained said:



That is just about the cutest thing ever. Thanks for sharing! 

Click to expand...

 Glad you liked them. 



kwatson said:



So precious ,I wish mine would take a bath like that..

Click to expand...

Skipper and Sparky are the two of mine that love their baths. Scooter hasn't tried one yet since he's been here. 

*


----------



## BudgieBudds

That is so adorable I can't stand it! Skipper is starting to look like a big boy! Does he have that english head yet?


----------



## kspudz

Aww, so adorable!!  He's certainly growing up.

Now I have a certain song stuck in my head...


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*He is such a silly guy!! *


----------



## FaeryBee

*


BudgieBudds said:



That is so adorable I can't stand it! Skipper is starting to look like a big boy! Does he have that english head yet?

Click to expand...

 He's still in his first molt but the feathers are coming in and he's starting to look like a big boy now.



kspudz said:



Aww, so adorable!!  He's certainly growing up.

Now I have a certain song stuck in my head...

Click to expand...

 He's growing up way too fast, Kelly! Oh yeah -- glad to be of service on the song. 



BirdCrazyJill said:



He is such a silly guy!! 

Click to expand...

Jill, Skipper reminds me of Chip because he loves talking to inanimate objects. 
"Whatcha doin' Skipper?" "Cute Baby Bird" "Sweeeet Bird" and "Kisses!!" are his repertoire at the moment. 
We're working on "Good Boy" and "Boom!!"*


----------



## Budget baby

Skipper is beyond cute factor, I love his colouring Deb what mutation is he please? I am on a quest:loveeyes::racer:


----------



## eduardo

*He is the cutest little ball of feathers, LOL!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Pretty boy said:



Skipper is beyond cute factor, I love his colouring Deb what mutation is he please? I am on a quest:loveeyes::racer:

Click to expand...

 Cathy, Skipper is a DF violet Sky Blue SF Spangle.  He's exactly what I wanted originally back in 2011 so don't give up!!



eduardo said:



He is the cutest little ball of feathers, LOL!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Dee. *


----------



## AnimalKaperz

I LOVE the look that English budgies give you! They look annoyed that they're being interrupted! :laugh:

He needed a bath after all those extreme sports and adventures! Being a Top Gun is sweaty work! :laughing:

Awesome pics! Cuteness overload!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## despoinaki

he is a precious gem! thank you, you made my day!


----------



## aluz

Absolutely adorable, those bathing pictures of your Skipper are priceless!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

What great photos! He's such a cutie.


----------



## Trimath

My sentiments exactly, Kim..... Skipper is so obviously into bath time...I always love your pics, Deb, you do such a great job!


kwatson said:


> So precious ,I wish mine would take a bath like that..


----------



## FaeryBee

*


AnimalKaperz said:



I LOVE the look that English budgies give you! They look annoyed that they're being interrupted! :laugh:

He needed a bath after all those extreme sports and adventures! Being a Top Gun is sweaty work! :laughing:

Awesome pics! Cuteness overload!!! :thumbsup:

Click to expand...

Thanks, Lynda. 



despoinaki said:



he is a precious gem! thank you, you made my day! 

Click to expand...

Despina, Skipper is glad you enjoyed them! 



aluz said:



Absolutely adorable, those bathing pictures of your Skipper are priceless! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you -- he was having such fun. :laugh:



Frankie'sFriend said:



What great photos! He's such a cutie.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Madonna.



Trimath said:



My sentiments exactly, Kim..... Skipper is so obviously into bath time...I always love your pics, Deb, you do such a great job!

Click to expand...

Thanks so much, Trish!*


----------



## Budgiekeet

Beautiful pictures. I like the second one most .


----------



## Cody

Great pictures, really cute. I can't get any of mine to take a bath. They jump in and right back out and that seems to be all they are willing to do.


----------



## Jo Ann

*Skipper's*

Skipper, you have made my day!!! Thanks for letting us have a quick look.
Jo Ann


----------



## SPBudgie

*Skipper - you are the Cutest, Fluffiest, Hugest, Wettest Bathing Beauty Ever! Great photo shoot, Deb!*


----------



## jazzboys

Great photos Deb, I love bathing budgies. Aren't they funny how some like to bathe and some don't. Louis and Sonny like a shower under they tap, Quincy likes to bathe in a bowl and Dizzy has a brief shower about every 6 months!!!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Budgiekeet said:



Beautiful pictures. I like the second one most .

Click to expand...

Thanks, Rick! That one is my favorite too. 
Blub-Blub-Blub...



Cody said:



Great pictures, really cute. I can't get any of mine to take a bath. They jump in and right back out and that seems to be all they are willing to do.

Click to expand...

Thanks! That's kind of the way Sunny is, too. 



Jo Ann said:



Skipper, you have made my day!!! Thanks for letting us have a quick look.
Jo Ann

Click to expand...

 Thank you -- glad they made you smile. :wave:



jazzboys said:



Great photos Deb, I love bathing budgies. Aren't they funny how some like to bathe and some don't. Louis and Sonny like a shower under they tap, Quincy likes to bathe in a bowl and Dizzy has a brief shower about every 6 months!!!!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Liz, I'd love to have one that liked to go under the tap. I keep trying to entice Peachy but he's having NO part of it. :laugh:*


----------



## Jonah

Awww...isn't he the cutest. Hard to believe that such an innocent looking little guy, is the same fierce and courageous adventurer we have all come to know and love...


----------



## Bird01

Aww how adorable! Her sure loves a bath 
His colours are beautiful


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jonah said:



Awww...isn't he the cutest. Hard to believe that such an innocent looking little guy, is the same fierce and courageous adventurer we have all come to know and love...

Click to expand...

You're so right, Randy -- there are many sides to Skipper's personality. :laugh:



Bird01 said:



Aww how adorable! Her sure loves a bath 
His colours are beautiful 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Billie!*


----------



## NanaLucy129

*He is sure a cute little ******! Love his coloring!*


----------

